# Fluval Spec 16 Gallon



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Just picked up one of the new Fluval Spec 16 gallons. 
I love this tank.
It has great dimensions, and there is a ton of room in the back chambers. 
This is going to be a lazy tank, no CO2, no ferts.


----------



## SageBear (Apr 15, 2018)

It’s beautiful! What are you using for substrate?


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

SageBear said:


> It’s beautiful! What are you using for substrate?


 thank you


Pool filter sand. Staying cheap and easy


----------



## deivimb (Mar 6, 2018)

that is a nice tank


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

How is the light on these, I ordered one but would like to keep it low tech,
just some crypts and anubias


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's ideal for Crypts, @second.

If you ever find that it's just a bit too much light than you'd like (doubt you will), it's easy to cover the LEDs with a piece or pieces of fiberglass window screen material to decrease intensity a bit.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks somewhatshocked
I sometimes use plastic mesh from hobby stores to difuse or give a night time look to my tanks when i want to tone things down. For the spec 16 i was thinking of trying the Fluval Led lamp timer which has dimming. That is if it will work with that particular light
https://www.fluvalaquatics.com/us/product/led-lamp-timer-2/


----------

